# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronics from David Buckley

## Airicist

David Buckley

foundation-robotics.com

----------


## Airicist

Singing Animatronics

Uploaded on May 30, 2007




> A singing head, two singing fish, and a singing bird. All modified to run off of a Lynxmotion SSC-32 Servo Controller card ( http://www.lynxmotion.com ) and run by VSA software ( http://www.brookshiresoftware.com ).
> An early test, so there is some stuff to tweak. I think I'll replace the fish head swing out motor with a servo, since the current one is too noisy and fast (bangs the had back against it's mount.)

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic talking Policeman

Uploaded on Nov 3, 2007




> Animatronic Policeman created in 2003 by David Buckley for The Police Federation. He is going through replies to questions which were to be put to him by MPs.
> davidbuckley.net/FR/Policeman/Policeman.htm

----------

